# 28 Krs Kargaroo



## L A Plouff (Feb 14, 2008)

OK, here is the info on the new 2008 Outback Kargaroo, right from the dealer and on a 9000 mile trip.

OK I am impressed by the Outback Kargaroo. After 4-5 months on line and on the internet for at least 3-4 hours each night, I found the trailer that met our needs. My wife and I do dog shows and the front cargo area was just right for all our dogs at the show, (not for traveling). I left Seattle and went to Holman RV Sales in Batavia, OH. Salesman name is Rocky Holman (1-800-323-8677 or 513-752-3123). For the past six weeks, we have been corresponding with "Rocky Holman" who got us any info we needed and went that extra mile to make sure we had pictures, specs etc. We were so impressed by his service and customer relationship that we decided to purchased it from Rocky in OH rather than locally. Tell Rocky that "Len from WA State" referred you to him. I was not impressed with the local WA dealers at all. They just wanted to know "When are you going to buy and do you have a trade in?" Rocky is the most impressive salesperson I have ever met. I mean that. He does not exert pressure like other salesmen, and is willing to take the time to make sure the customer is happy. "Kudo's" to Rocky.

OK, the Outback. After being on the road for the past three weeks, we had a problem the very first night. One of the upper bracket on the outside that holds the support arm in place snapped off. Even though the bed (in the out position) only fell like half an inch on one corner, it felt like 1 foot when you are sleeping. Evidently one of the lag bolts had been overtightened and the bracked was being held by only one bolt. We called Keystone and was refered to Little RV/Little Prices in Phoenix AZ. They fixed it immediately and got us on our way within a hour. Thank you "Hope". I have given my input to Keystone about redoing the bolts that hold the upper brackets for the roll out bed. Watch them constantly while you slide the bed out and when you push it back in. Make sure the bolts don't loosen up on you and come out or snap off. The second minor inconvenience we had was the pantry doors that have the roller drawers in. During travel, they constantly came open and spillled stuff out. Third, we have to have the side tip-out with the dinette adjusted. During long travel it kept sneaking out about 3/4 of an inch but I am told an adjustment is in order. I feel that overall we are very impressed with the Kargaroo. It tows very nicely even during the snow (uugghhh). Matress in the rear bed oompartment felt fine, heater both interior and water heater worked well. I found the Outback Kargaroo even had an electric water heater for 120 volt power. We found ourselves using the propane and electric hot water heater for quick warm ups and then kept it on electric after the water got hot. Keystone got our message and made changes on the 2008 interior colors schemes, got rid of the two step bathtub (and put in the regular flat bottom tub). I was not impressed with the size of the bathroom area. Be prepared to keep the door open while you dried yourself after the shower. The cargo door went up and down with ease. During our trip, the temps were as high as 87 degrees in Scottsdale to a low of 9 degrees in KS. The Outback Kargaroo felt consistently warm and even temp even at night while you slept. As for options, we had the dealer put in two drawers under the dinette seating area. Both cost about $480.00 with installation. We felt that there was a lack of storage area in the immediate vicinity of the kitchen area that this needed to be done. Our only option if we didnt do it, was to lift the seats up and get access that way unde the dinette seats, but we already had a 22 year old trailer we do that now. I would recommend installing those drawers if you buy an Outback. My next option will be to add an outside access door from the outside to the dinette area seating. After towing all the way from OH to AZ to WA and back to AZ and agan back to WA, I am glad I optioned to get a sway bar. With all the Semi Trucks at night and the wind and gusts, it felt fine for traveling. My Yukon with the 5.3 L engine had no problem even through the mountains of oregon and northern California. Just when you look at the size of the Outback and you get intimidated, you will change your mind when you find it comes in fully loaded with everything you need at les than 7900 pounds and tows as if it weighs only 5000 pounds. 
During our dog shows, other people/handlers constantly came over to look and talk to us about our Outback 28 KRS. We felt everyone that left after talking to us was very impressed with the Outback's versatility as a toy-hauler (hate that term when you refer to an Outback). In an afterthought, we should have charged a fee for walking through our Outback.
Oh by the way, while reading the Outback Forums in the past prior us puchasing the Outback Kargaroo and the comments about sleeping in the roll out bed in the opened/closed position, we found the following info from the factory. During the open position (rolled out and on the support rails) the bed will support 900 pounds, While in the closed (rolled in for traveling) position, the bed will support 500 pounds.

On a scale of 1-10 10 being best, I would rate the Outback Kargaroo a 9.5. As for Holman Motors in Batavia OH and Rocky, I would rate him/them a 10.5.

Len


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow!

9000 mile trip for the break in time. What a way to go.

I guess you will find ALL the little quirks quickly at that pace. Your warranty period will be a true test of all that might fail.

Most of us (Ithink) don't put 9000 miles on our OB's in a year.

Glad you found us.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

YAHOO!!! A NOO ROO!!!

AND another dog family!!!

Yep - we give High Score/Best In Show honors to the 28krs , too! We also have a 28krs AND showdogs (Obedience & Agility). Sure can't beat taking the boys' own house WITh us.....I'm convinced it even gives them an edge. They get to walk out of their home, directly into the Trial environment. No stress of getting ready in the morning, driving for hours, guessing if we've planned the timing right.... And we get to go 'home' and sit in our own yard or take a nap between classes. There's enough stress in a Trial weekend just because it's competition - it sure is nice to be able to eliminate the "other stuff" and REALLY enjoy it!!! I especially like waking up slowly and already being at the site .... watching the line of traffic rolling in - while we casually sit under the awning sipping our coffee.

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi L A Plouff
















to Outbackers

AND Congrats on your new Roo!

We have the 28krs and love it!!

Glad you had a successful maiden voyage and that your experience with Holman RV was a positive one








Rocky is a great guy!

Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------

